# Jessica Shine On Collection



## katana (Dec 7, 2011)

Are these not the cutest nail polish bottles ever! I think they are so perfect for christmas polish.





They are the new holiday collection "Shine On" from Jessica.

The shades are: Starry Night (Red) , Lucky Star (Gold) &amp; Superstar (Silver)

The set retails for $19.90


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

The bottles are super cute!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

omg looooving these!  I really like the silver and gold ones


----------



## KitaRei (Dec 12, 2011)

I love them!  I hope there will be some left when I go back home in two weeks..


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 12, 2011)

Awwwwwwww they wook wike wittwe ownaments!!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 13, 2011)

aww these bottles are adorable!


----------

